# UEFI support in bhyve (Solaris VM possible?)



## absduser (May 25, 2016)

What is the status of UEFI support for bhyve in FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE? I am looking to run a Solaris VM and I believe this (UEFI) is the only way it can be done.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2016)

I think I remember there was some rudimentary support for UEFI now.

Ah, here it is: PR 295124. It mentions SmartOS, which I believe is based on (open)Solaris. Not sure if it's meant as a hypervisor or guest. You would probably need to update to 10-STABLE though.


----------



## grehan@ (May 26, 2016)

Depends on what strand of Solaris. Smartos definitely works (see http://docs.FreeBSD.org/cgi/mid.cgi?56118B2B.2040101)
I've been able to install OpenIndiana but had trouble booting it. Ditto with Oracle Solaris.


----------

